# Wallerholz selber herstellen



## Basi8811 (25. Juli 2004)

Hi,
ich habe mir für den Winter vorgenommen ein Wallerholz zu bauen.
Aber wie macht man das?

Klar, als erstes braucht man das Material.

Dann muss man sich die Form sägen und schleifen.
Den Schlagkopf anfertigen und befestigen (mit was? Wie?)
Mit einem Lack besprühen für die Haltbarkeit etc.

Und kann man die auch färben? Mit welcher Farbe? Also nicht blau, rot und so, sondern Revell oder so


----------



## Basi8811 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Wallerholz selber herstellen*

Weiß denn keiner darüber Becheid?


----------



## Bondex (20. August 2004)

*AW: Wallerholz selber herstellen*

Schau doch mal im Laden nach und mach ein Foto davon, dann kannst Du zu Hause eines nachschnitzen. Kann eigentlich nicht so schwer sein. Schwieriger stelle ich mir die Benutzung eines solchen Holzes vor. Der Schlagwinkel muß stimmen, die Tiefe, die Frequenz, die Geschwindigkeit und Kraft, habe ich jedenfalls mal irgentwo gelesen.


----------



## Bondex (20. August 2004)

*AW: Wallerholz selber herstellen*

Schau mal hier
home.t-online.de/ home/coolandy/welstips.htm


----------



## Bondex (20. August 2004)

*AW: Wallerholz selber herstellen*

Spinnfischen auf Wels:

Hier etwas darüber


Eine besondere und extrem aufregende Methode auf Wels zu fischen ist das Spinnfischen. Wie auch beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander, kommen hier alle gängigen Köder zum Einsatz. Große Blinker, Spinner, Gummifische und Wobbler gehören in jeden Spinnkoffer eines Welsfisches. Spinnfischen auf Wels hat einen ganz besonderen Reiz. Der Biss erfolgt meistens direkt nach dem auftreffen auf das Wasser. Der Wels wird generell durch laute Geräusche an der Oberfläche, an selbige gelockt! Genau diese Eigenschaft*sollten wir uns beim Spinfischen zu Nutzen machen. Das heißt also, alle Köder die einen ordentlichen Platsch an der Oberfläche erzeugen, sind einfach der Renner. Spinnfischen gehört, wenn man es intensiv betreibt, zu der fängigsten Methode Welse zu fangen. Die Gründe hierfür sind klar. Beim Spinnfischen sucht man gezielt nach den Welsen. Man hat also den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass man nicht warten muss, bis der Fisch zum Köder kommt. Insbesondere "wallerträchtige" Stellen kann man ganz genau befischen und so den Wels, auch am Tag, an den Haken locken. An vielen Gewässern geht tagsüber fast gar nichts mit den herkömmlichen Wallermontagen. Und warum sollte man den Tag über vor seinen Grundruten sitzen und Däumchen drehen, wenn man doch gezielt am Tag Welse fangen kann.

Fast genauso wichtig wie die Köder ist natürlich auch das Gerät. Hier tun es nämlich keine normalen Spinnruten wie beim Hechtfischen. Man sollte mindestens eine 2 3/4 Karpfenrute zum Spinnen benutzen. Karpfenruten haben generell den Vorteil, dass sie doch sehr leicht sind, und über ein enormes Rückrad verfügen. Als Rolle sollte man eine große Stationärrolle benutzen, welche eine Geflochtene in einem Durchmesser um die 0,30mm aufweißt. Wenn man eine dickere Schnur fischt, geht allerdings Wurfweite flöten. Und wenn man vom Boot aus fischen kann, sollte man mit einer 0,30er keine größeren Probleme bekommen.

*

zur Übersicht

*

Posenangeln auf Wels



Wer nun zu wenig Erfahrung mit dem Bojenfischen hat, kann auf eine ganz einfache Methode zurückgreifen. Sie ist der Bojenmontage sehr ähnlich, doch wird sie mit einer ganz normalen Posenmontage gefischt. Ziel ist es den Köder an der Stelle zu halten, ohne dauernd die Pose neu ausbringen zu müssen. Dies gelingt und allerdings nur, wenn wir die Montage am Grund auf ihrer Position halten können. Wir benutzen dazu einfach ein schweres Blei, welches vor der Pose montiert ist. Dieses Blei kann fest auf der Schnur montiert werden, kann aber auch durchläufig sein. Letzteres hat den Vorteil, dass man den Abstand zum Blei, insbesondere im Fluss frei variieren kann. Man muss dazu nur mehr Schnur geben und schon treibt die Montage ein Stück weiter flußab. Ein bedeutender Vorteil dieser Montage ist, dass man immer an der gleichen Stelle fischen kann und die Montage nicht abtreibt. Im See funktioniert diese Montage genauso gut. Allerdings sollte man hier einen Abstandhalter zwischen Blei und Pose montieren um eine Verhedderung zu verhindern. Hier eignet sich eigentlich alles was genügend Auftrieb besitzt und gut auf die Schnur montiert werden kann. Ich kann also ein Stück Bambus, einen Stock oder Ähnliches verwenden.




Doch richtig interessant wird das Posenfischen auf Wels erst vom Boot aus. Hier kann man sich voll entfalten. Wenn man an manchen Gewässern nur vom Verankerten Boot aus fischen darf, verankert man das Boot direkt vor einer fängigen Stelle. Nun kann man diese hervorragend befischen. Da der Wels oft beim jagen direkt unter die Oberfläche kommt, kann man das Mittelwasser nun hervorragend mit der Pose befischen. Wenn ich nun in einem Fluss fische, kann ich die tiefen Rinnen im Flussbett ideal mit der treibenden Pose befischen. Ich kann somit, wie beim Spinnfischen eine viel größere Fläche eines Gewässers befischen. 

*

zur Übersicht

*

Fischen mit dem Wallerholz

Jeder hat bestimmt schon einmal davon gehört: dem Wallerholz. Doch was ist eigentlich ein Wallerholz und wie benutzt man es? Überlieferungen zu folge stammt das Wallerholz aus Ungarn. Seit vielen Jahrzehnten wurde dort mit ihm gefischt. Seinen Siegeszug in Deutschland und dem Rest Europas trat das Wallerholz in den frühen 70er Jahren an. Auf einmal wurde von einer wahren "Wunderwaffe" gesprochen. Und fängig war und ist das Wallerholz noch heute.

Inzwischen gibt es das Wallerholz in allen verschiedenen Formen, Größen und Farben. Es gibt gerade, krumme und leicht gebogene Wallerhölzer. Doch weniger die Form an sich, sonder vielmehr der Kopf entscheidet über Fängigkeit, Bedienleichtigkeit und Tonart. Der Kopf des Wallerholzes ist das Herzstück. Wie oben schon angesprochen ist es für die wesentlichen* Eigenschaften des Holzes verantwortlich. Benutzt werden jedoch alle Wallerhölzer nach dem gleichen Schema.

*

Das Wallerholz muss in einer bestimmten Bewegung und mit einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit durch das Wasser gezogen werden. Man hält dazu das Holz locker in der Hand und zieht es parallel zum Boot, mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit, von vorne nach hinten. Das Handgelenk muss dabei nach hinten hinaus abgeklappt werden. Durch diese Bewegung entsteht eine Luftblase unter dem Kopf des Holzes, welcher dann ein lautes "Plopp" erzeugt. Durch dieses Geräusch werden die Waller vom Grund gelockt und zum Köder geführt. In der Laichzeit reagieren die Welse am heftigsten auf das Klopfen. Doch Vorsicht! Es ist bewiesen, dass man einen Wels nicht hundert mal mit dem Klopfen fangen kann. Wenn man einen Wels schon zweimal beim Klopfen gefangen hat,* ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit relativ gering, dass man ihn ein drittes mal überlisten kann. An Gewässern wo viel geklopft wurde, wie am Ebro z.B., reagieren die meisten Fische eher schreckhaft auf das Klopfen, als dass sie angelockt werden. Man merkt also schnell wenn ein Gewässer "verklopft" worden ist. Dann heißt es andere Möglichkeiten finden um die Welse an die Oberfläche zu locken.


----------



## Bondex (20. August 2004)

*AW: Wallerholz selber herstellen*

Hier noch mehr:

Der WelS

Der Wels (auch "Waller",Silurus glanis)

ist ein Süsswasserfisch mit einem breiten,flachen Kopf mit weitem Maul,zwei langen Bartelfäden am Oberkiefer,einer langen und bis zur Schwanzflosse reichenden Afterflosse,einer kleinen und realativ vorne sitzenden Rückenflosse.

Klasse: Knochenfische(Ostreichthyes)

Ordnung:Welsartige (siluriformes)

Familie:Echte Welse (siluridae)

Der Wels bewohnt bevorzugt grosse, warme Seen und tiefe langsam fliessende Flüsse. Er ist ein nachtaktiver,bodenorientierter Raubfisch,der sich tagsüber meist in verstecken am Grund aufhält. 

Er ernährt sich von Würmern,Schnecken,Insekten,Krebsen und Fischen sowie mit zunehmender Grösse auch Frösche,Mäuse,Ratten,und Vögeln.

Vorkommen: Europa-Italien-Spanien-Germany-Russland-Frankreich-Ungarn usw.

*

*

Standplätze im Fluss...

Bevorzugte Wallereinstände sind hier die Stauseen mit ihren trägen dahingleitenden Wassermassen und den dadurch bedingten schlammigen Bodenablagerungen.Aber auch unterhalb der Einmündungen von nebengewässern ist der Wels sehr häufig zu finden.In tiefen eingeschnittenen Tobeln und Felsdurchbrüchen sowie hinter mächtigen Gesteinsbrocken und anderen Strömungsbrechern ist mit seiner Anwesenheit immer zu rechnen.Wenn in einem Flussbett die Hauptwassermassen immer von einem Ufer zum anderen Ufer wechselt und dabei entsprechend der Strömung tiefe Rinnen aushölt und zum Teil das Ufer unter-wühlt,so bilden sich hier ideale Wallereinstände,die zu befischen sich immer lohnen dürfte.Hinter Eisenbahn und Strassenbrückenpfeilern entstehende Vertiefungen ,sog.Gumpen,werden ebenfalls bevorzugt angenommen. Bei genauer Beobachtung der Oberflächenströmung eines Flusses können wir sehen,das sich hin und wieder scheinbar grundlos Wirbel und Gegenströmungen bilden.An diesen Stellen,wo das Wasser emporzuquellen scheint,ist mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit eine tiefere Stell in der Fußsohle und somit der Verdacht auf einen Wallereinstand gegeben. 

Seltsames vom Waller

1.Weltweit gibt es mehr als 2000 verschiedene Arten,von denen die meisten in Südamerika leben.Der kleinste Verwandte ist gleichzeitig auch der teuflischste.Nur zwei Zentimeter misst der Urianalwaller dessen eigenartiger Name mit seinem Verhalten zusammenhängt.Geht man in den südamerikanischen Flüssen des Minisatans baden,dringt dieser mit blitzartiger Geschwindigkeit in den After oder Penis hinein,und verkeilt sich dort :d) mit hochgestellten Rückenstacheln. Er muss dann operativ entfernt werden,ansonsten droht der Tod des Badenden unter bestialischen Schmerzen.Die Eingeborenen baden dort wohl-wissend nur mit sehr enger und zugebundener Kleidung .Also -Vorsicht)

2.Unser heimischer Wels ist der grösste und schwerste,bereits mit 100g körpergewicht räubert er,was das Zeug hält.Grosse waller benutzen ihre Barteln als Lockmittel für Fische.Sie imitieren damit Würmer und holen sich das Fressen so vors Maul.

3. Warmes Wasser *lässt welse explosionsartig wachsen.In der Nähe von Kraftwerken mit Warmwasserausfluss bestehen gute Chancen auf kapitale Exemplare zu treffen. 

4. In 5 Grad kaltem Wasser dauert es über 200 h bis der Waller eine ausgiebige Fischmalzeit verdaut hat.Hat das Wasser hingegen 25 Grad benötigt der Verdauungsvorgang nur knappe 20 h. Wenn der Stoffwechsel auf vollen Touren läuft 20Grad bis 28 Grad,lässt er sich am besten fangen.Dann auch in der Nacht und in größeren Tiefen. Fresspausen ist in den Monaten Dezember und Januar. 90% aller gefangenen Waller hatten in dieser Zeit einen leeren Magen.

5.Wallermännchen bauen zur Fortpflanzung ( normalerweise Juni-Juli,manchmal aber auch Mai-Juni) ein Nest. In dieser Zeit sollte man als verantwortlicher Naturfreund kein Wallerfischen durchführen.Grosse Wallerweibchen legen innerhalb von zwei Stunden über 1,2 Millionen Eier,die vom Männchen bis zum Schlüpfen der Brut bewacht werden. Taucher sind gut beraten, während dieser Phase dem Milchner nicht zu nahe zu kommen Die grantigen Gesellen greifen unvermittelt an .Rippen-und Armbrüche sind möglicherweise die Folge.

6. Sind Waller stumm??? Nein!!! Waller stridulieren,wie man die knarzenden und krächzenden Geräusche nennt,die der Fisch durch Reiben zweier Teile seines Skelettes *oder der Flossenstrahlen erzeugt.Manche Waller sollen sehr geschwätzig sein.Ob sich Waller dar-durch verständigen,ist ungeklärt. Aber irgendeinen Sinn muss es haben .Jedenfalls hören sie sehr gut. Über eine Knochenverbindung zum Kopf können sie sogar mit der Schwimmblase Töne aufnehmen.

8. Feinde des Waller

In jungen Jahren sind es Zander und Hechte, hin und wieder eine Aalrutte,die sich schon mal an der Brut und dem halbstarken Nachwuchs vergehen. Der schlimmste Feind des Wallers ist aber mikroskopisch klein.Es sind Parasiten,die in Zuchtanlagen manchmal 80% des gesamten Wallerbestandes ( Eier,Brutfisch,Jungfisch) vernichten.

*

*

*

Lockmittel: Dieses eigentümlich Quakgerät kann aus einem Stück Holz geschnitzt sein oder aus einem Holzstiel mit Angeschraubter Blechbüchse siehe Foto von 1967 bestehen.Mit der Hand wird das Bucskalo auch *Wallerholz genannt in einem bestimmten Winkel (60-70 Grad)2-3 mal nacheinander rasch in das Wasser,wodurch ein eigenartiger und auf weite Entfernung vernehmbarer Schall entstehen,der sich vielleicht mit dem Klatschengeräusch eines grossen Steins vergleichen lässt, wenn dieser aus grosser Höhe ins Wasser fällt.dieser Schall lockt nun die Welse an ,die sofort nach dem Köder schnappen und gefangen werden.(vielleicht Auszug von 1967 .Die Meisten Welse heute sind verklopft und es funktioniert heute leider sehr selten!!! #4


----------



## Bondex (20. August 2004)

*AW: Wallerholz selber herstellen*

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen???


----------



## Basi8811 (21. August 2004)

*AW: Wallerholz selber herstellen*

Wir haben ja 5 Hölzer hier, kann ich auch als Modell benutzen, aber ich kann das nicht so gerade schnitzen.
Und färben und Wasserabweisend machen, deshalb fragte ich, wie man eines baut.

Aber gute Arbeit Bondex, mit den Texten.


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wallerholz selber herstellen*

Basi8811 
Zum groben Aussägen nimm ´ne Bandsäge. Wenn Du keine hast dann eine Laubsäge. Vielleicht kannst Du auch mehrere Hölzer wasserfest verleimen. Dann Raspeln oder schnitzen. Dann schleifen was das Zeug hält und dann mit Porenfüller versiegeln. Jetzt wieder glatt schleifen und dann mit Bootslack lacken. Das macht natürlich etwas Arbeit, aber Du willst ja auch gerne basteln oder?


----------



## Basi8811 (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wallerholz selber herstellen*

Ja, soll auch zum Spaß dienen.


----------



## Bondex (25. August 2004)

*AW: Wallerholz selber herstellen*

Na dann ran an die Arbeit und viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## scarred (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wallerholz selber herstellen*



			
				Basi8811 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß denn keiner darüber Becheid?




dochi ich also

du nimst ein abgebrochener hacke beil stiel und schleifst ihn oben rund dann streichst du ihn mit wasser lack an damit er geschützt bleibt#6 
viel glück


----------

